# Problem with Live View on MKIII



## dbvirago (Jan 15, 2013)

Today, I was shooting in manual mode and using live view to focus when it suddenly stopped working. It sounded right, but nothing on the LCD. After I finished my shoot, I played around with the camera and it would work in aperture priority but not M. Also, if I flipped to video mode, live view only worked in Av. Played around with settings and I turned off Exposure simulation and it started working again. Batteries showed plenty of power. 

Any ideas?


----------



## dbvirago (Jan 15, 2013)

Ok, for the 77 who viewed this and anyone else interested....

looks like user error which is what I was hoping for.


I was shooting with strobes.  I did have EC at -1. Also, it was set up for flash so I'm assuming it was way under exposed and showed a black screen. Thing is, first couple of shots, I swear it was working, but maybe between changing ISO and aperture, I had enough light to focus with the modeling lights on. I'll play more tomorrow and figure out what I was doing wrong. I was hoping it was user error and it looks like that was the case.


----------

